# Proteus: ¿ Quemar un componente en la simulación ?



## magl (Sep 4, 2009)

En Proteus, aplico una tensión de 9v. a un led. y no se quema.

¿Hay alguna opción de configuración en la que vea si un componente se puede dañar por un exceso de corriente?


----------



## Vick (Sep 4, 2009)

No, no hay ninguna opción...


----------



## magl (Sep 21, 2009)

Supongamos ahora 2 transistores NPN, uno con mayor ganancia que el otro. 

Usando Proteus, cuando pongo la misma resistencia en la base de cada uno, la corriente del colector es la misma, y ocurre igual cuando aumento o disminuyo la resistencia que pongo en colector, incluso  a valores que quemarían el transistor. 

¿como puedo ver,  en la simulación,  esa ganancia de corriente con cada uno de los 2 transistores?


----------



## Vick (Sep 22, 2009)

dos transistores diferentes deben tener betas diferentes aún en el simulador, si te dan la misma corriente de colector debe ser por que la resistencia de base es muy baja y estas saturando ambos transistores...


----------

